
Should Robots Feel Pain? - basitmakine
http://hardavenue.com/robots-feel-pain
======
Fr0ntBack
Pain is probably the same in humans, animals, and even robots, that is to say
a bad thing that should be minimised. So I would be very wary of programming
AI to feel pain. See this tweet:
[https://twitter.com/webmasterdave/status/793408981121269760](https://twitter.com/webmasterdave/status/793408981121269760)

